# Terrible Period Pain.



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

For the last few years, i have had terrible period pain, i am 18 now, when i was 15/16 the pain got unbearable.I took painkillers yesterday and that didn't help at all. I can't cope with the pain. WOuld being on the pill help me at all. Atlweast that way i would know whne i was due on my period.But i'm worried that my IBS would get worse if i started the pill. It is hard to decide.Oh dear...i'll just battle on...


----------



## linds1979 (Sep 7, 2001)

/


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Spliff,Any chance you have Endometriosis?


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I don't know what Endometriosis is. If someone could enlighten me that would be great! I will go and see the family planning nurse soon about the pill. Maybe its just that.Hmmm...so what is Endo? Is it a bad thing? Is it like a disease for life or does it go on its own? Am i just a compleete idiot?


----------



## atp (Jan 18, 2001)

I don't have much time to write now, unfortunately, but what Lindsay said is about what i would say! very similar experiences.The pill can definitely help your pain. I know some young women whose cramps totally stopped after starting the pill... mine were such beasts that they just went from agonizing to painful.


----------



## Bronzee (Sep 25, 1999)

Endermotyois is little small chocalate cysts thats could be trap inside ther womb and could spread if the doctors don't get all of the little fiber tumors, they cause a great deal of pain most of the time its more chronic unbearable pain that have you on the floor crawling when its alot of them. I had mines taken out, but they will come back again. The only way they leave for good is when you are caring a child then they won't come back till about 9 months after the delivery of the baby other then that you have to wait till menapause is over with. Its alot of pain....I took Darvocet when it was so bad I would lay down and wouldn't move around. I really don't want no one to ever have to experience this. Now, Iam 46 I don't have it anymore.


----------



## Integrity (Jun 19, 2000)

Spliff, going on the birth control pill has been a total blessing for me. Since I was 14 (my periods started before that) I'd been getting hot and cold flashes, terrible cramps that would wake me up at night, and bleed heavily for a week or more. My mother suggested I go on the pill and things are SO much better now! No hot/cold flashes, only the teeniest little cramps, and my periods are MUCH lighter, and only last for 5-6 days. There are lots of different hormone combinations available with the pill, if you are interested you should talk to your doctor. My IBS is a bit better too, the ibs is unfortunately still present but at least i don't have to put up with the period discomfort along with the IBS.


----------



## lindsay* (Jul 23, 2000)

hi spliff,i've had the same experiences with the pill that the other lindsay has had. i did have to try three different brands before i settled on the one i'm on.i also have endometriosis (they found some when i had my appendectomy).like bronzee said.. it is pretty painful.. especially around your period. basically period blood grows on places outside of the uterus- on your fallopian tubes, colon, bladder, pretty much anywhere.. and has no place to go. almost every woman in my family has had it. it can, but doesn't have to, cause pain during urination and sex.the pill has helped me a lot with the symptoms.you might want to check out this website- http://www.endometriosisassn.org/


----------



## gottogo (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi Spliff,I too have terrible periods when I was younger. I finially went to the doctor and they put me on the pill. It was the best thing I did. I could actually function each month. No more missed days of work or school. Then years later when I went off the pill I tried taking tylenol a few days before I would start and that helped alot.


----------



## atp (Jan 18, 2001)

NSAIDs like Advil (ibuprofen) and Aleve (naproxen sodium) work better for period pain than Tylenol, because NSAIDs not only reduce pain but also inflammation, and they help block the chemical that causes menstrual cramps. Some drs suggest taking some ibuprofen for a few days before you get your period, because it lowers the levels of prostaglandins in your system. Some studies have also suggested that a higher calcium intake throughout the month can reduce cramping.For me, taking Tylenol for cramps was like taking M&Ms...Advil worked MUCH better for me. But my cramps were HORRIBLE... I needed prescription-strength NSAIDs and the Pill to reduce my bad pain to about 4-6 hours a month, down from 2-3 days, with about 12 hours of sheer agony.


----------



## celticlady (Aug 6, 2001)

Dear Spliff-sorry you are having so much trouble.The best way I can explain endometriosis is--it is the NORMAL lining of the uterus that for some reason migrates to an ABNORMAL place(on intestines,ovaries,you name it)Only way to tell if you really have endo is by a laparoscopy(sometimes called "bandaid" surgery-you are out under general anestheisa but only teeny tiny incisions by your belly button).I had 3 laparoscopies in the past.The good thing is that while they are doing this to diagnose what is wrong,they can also treat the endo while they are in there(laser,cauterize,etc)The endometriosis sourcebook is a very good book re endo.I recomend it.FYI-I dealt with endo for 10 years with every (conservative)treament possible,I had a hysterectomy 2 years ago(in my case uterus,ovaries and fallopian tubes removed)becuase I had so much pain and problems.For me the hyst was a very,very good solution!Most people do NOT have this level of problems,I dont want to scare you.,PLease see your MD for proper diagnosis and treatment.Hope this helps,.good luck!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2001)

I'm new to IBS (ugh). However, I have found symptoms worsen when I get my period. I've been on the pill for several years and enjoyed all your stated benefits. Since I got IBS, it seems that these benefits have been stripped away. Anyone know why?


----------



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

Hi spliff I used to be in such pain when I first started my period at 13, the pain was unbeleivable. I tried all kinds of meds( prescription and otc) with no releif. The doctor did a laparoscopy( a little exploration operation) and found that I had an infection in my falopian tubes. My period pain was much better afterwards. I found also that after having my children that the pain was much less. Something to look forward to !!! See you gynocologist for a check up.


----------

